# The Greatest Live Concert in Ohio History



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

The greatest live concert in Ohio history? ......... What do you think?.......... I know there are so many between Cleveland , Columbus and Cinci. 
This Question came to mind recently when I found the bootleg of the recording from a show in Cleve. From Aug. 9th. 1978. In my opinion, the best show ever, here or anywhere else. Some of you might know what I&#8217;m talking about. It took place at the Cleve. Agora and was simulcast on FM radio to nearly half the country. If you haven&#8217;t heard it, you don&#8217;t know what you&#8217;re missing. Fortunately, unlike most shows, this one was documented for all to hear. I faithfully sat by my reel &#8211; to &#8211; reel and recorded every minute. After transferring it to cassette then converting it to digital, the sound quality took a hit.
For the last decade, I have been looking for a commercial release of this show. (So much for market economics).
I&#8217;m talking about Bruce Springsteen & the E street Band! , In their prime, the music of legend. If you&#8217;re not a fan, this may change your mind, 34 years later. This is how he earned his nickname. 

For you! My OGF friends, I&#8217;m including the following link.(Below)
A free, download in 3 zip downloads.(At the top of the playlists).......... Enjoy it my friends, and you&#8217;re welcome. --Tim


http://addictedtovinyl.com/blog/2008/05/10/just-in-time-for-summer-bruce-springsteen-the-e-street-band-live-at-the-cleveland-agora-8978/


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Historically speaking, the Moondog Coronation Ball, could be the 1st rock concert ever. Thank you, Allen Freed--Tim

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BhIz-xYGCU


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

My vote would have to go to the 1979 World Series of Rock at Cleve Stadium.
Aerosmith, AC/DC, Journey, Ted Nugent, Thin Lizzy.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

How about the Beatles in 1966 at the Cleveland stadium


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Net said:


> My vote would have to go to the 1979 World Series of Rock at Cleve Stadium.
> Aerosmith, AC/DC, Journey, Ted Nugent, Thin Lizzy.


Was there! Great show! But only one of many World Series of Rock classics. The lineups were formidable but what the shows displayed in star power was overshadowed by the lack of sound quality at municipal stadium. Of course, I still had the time of my life.
I also saw the Emerson, Lake & Palmer , Climax Blues Band , James Gang
show and the Fleetwood Mac, Bob Welch, The Cars, Todd Rundgren & Utopia, and Eddie Money show. 
WMMS really had it goin' on. --Tim


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Aren't they called the E Street Band and not the East Street Band?


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Snakecharmer said:


> How about the Beatles in 1966 at the Cleveland stadium
> Beatles In Cleveland - YouTube


My wife dragged me to McCartney's concert last August. It was the best show I ever saw...


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

AC/DC first time in Columbus at the Agora or Pink Floyd at the "Shoe".


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

My vote would be Jamboree in the hills any year, country is all I have ever liked.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree with red1! Jamboree in the hills is like a country woodstock in Ohio every year!

A


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

The Outlaws at The Tomorrow Club in Youngstown in 1976. The "Guitar Army" never sounded better.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

hang_loose said:


> AC/DC first time in Columbus at the Agora or Pink Floyd at the "Shoe".


Pink Floyd at OSU was a great show.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

jcustunner24 said:


> Aren't they called the E Street Band and not the East Street Band?


You are correct.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

It was 1969, Cleveland Municipal Stadium... can't remember who it was but it was FANTASTIC! Strange how I do remember the girl though


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Net said:


> My vote would have to go to the 1979 World Series of Rock at Cleve Stadium.
> Aerosmith, AC/DC, Journey, Ted Nugent, Thin Lizzy.


That was my first thought too, although I really don't remember it to well.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Tough question, but an excellent question. My vote goes to Humble Pie, Black Sabbath, Edgar Winter, and Ramatam all on the same bill at the Akron Rubber Bowl in 1972. Black Sabbath headlined, but I thought Humble Pie should have been the headliner. What a summer of concerts that was. The Stones, Alice Copper, Bad Finger, Rod Stewart (when he rocked) Jefferson Airplane, and many many others. (even the Osmond Brothers LOL) 

I was lucky and got to work the whole summer selling concessions. We'd walk around selling stuff to people until the concerts started, then we were allowed to stay and watch the concerts.


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

Dang you peeps are old, lol just joking (sorta).

I will try this again.


Wow said:


> Historically speaking, the Moondog Coronation Ball, could be the 1st rock concert ever. Thank you, Allen Freed--Tim
> 
> Interesting fact about the Moondog Coronation Ball, there was a blind guy from NYC who called himself Moondog, and he sued Allen for using his name and his music for the basis of Allen's show. I think Moondogs work is pretty cool, it's not rock but if your in the mood to hear something different google or youtube "moondog"
> 
> ...


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Don't laugh, but the KISS concert in 77 or 78, I believe, at the Coliseum. Heck of a stage show and when we came out after the show, we had about 18" of new snow. That was the real show!! Good times. Went to many of the shows already mentioned.


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

lakeslouie said:


> Don't laugh, but the KISS concert in 77 or 78, I believe, at the Coliseum. Heck of a stage show and when we came out after the show, we had about 18" of new snow. That was the real show!! Good times. Went to many of the shows already mentioned.


No laughing here, I never got too see them live but I was into them then. There is a reason Kiss shows are famous, they were the anti-beatles of rock, loud and hard - every hairband owes their career to them.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Come on, tell me that the Stones, Zep, or Pink Floyd never visited Ohio! Wait, I vaguely remember a couple of PF concerts in the old stadium. I think about that whenever I fish the "dumping grounds" a few miles north of new stadium. I'm sure my list of great concerts that I attended in Buffalo or Toronto in 70's are similar to those in Ohio....wow...thanks for stirring up memories of good times!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

The Boss, back before he became all political n stuff, New Year's Eve 78 or 79, 3.5 - 4 hours of great rock n roll.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Stevie Ray Vaughan in the mid 1980's played in the Urbana Ohio area, outside concert to a crowd of only several hundred. It was great!!!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Pink Floyd 1973 blossom,6th row pavillion seats.Allman Bros public auditorium,we sat center floor vry last top rear row,GREAT


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Orlando said:


> Stevie Ray Vaughan in the mid 1980's played in the Urbana Ohio area, outside concert to a crowd of only several hundred. It was great!!!


Yes! that was an awesome show Champaign Jam 1987 with Greg Allman. Then the next spring was the Pink Floyd show at the Horseshoe. Numbers 1 and 2 for me all time Ohio shows.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Net said:


> My vote would have to go to the 1979 World Series of Rock at Cleve Stadium.
> Aerosmith, AC/DC, Journey, Ted Nugent, Thin Lizzy.


Was there as well. The lead-ins were good, especially Journey when they figured out the echo acoustics and used it to their advantage. AC/DC rocked as usual, but Aerosmith sucked. It was well documented that they were fighting on stage, didn't want to be there, and broke up after that set. You left out one important fact about that show: we had tickets in advance and was woke up early that morning by a buddy who was into the overseas metal scene at that time. He demanded that we jump on the rapid transit early to get there in time to see a band added at the last minute that was rather unknown in the states at the time, The Scorpions. Their set made it worth showing up when the doors opened.

The world series concerts were a great concept back then when they had he ability to put that many top bands together. I don't think that there are enough bands around today in the same genre that would flll a stadium bill.

Some other memories were the last (1980) show with Bob Segar and J. Geils as the headliners opening with another rather unknown band in the states, Def Leppard. We saw them twice around that concert, since they stayed around to play a $10.00 show at the public hall with Judas Priest and the Scorpions. They just don't book shows like that anymore.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Steel Cranium said:


> The world series concerts were a great concept back then when they had he ability to put that many top bands together. I don't think that there are enough bands around today in the same genre that would flll a stadium bill.
> 
> Some other memories were the last (1980) show with Bob Segar and J. Geils as the headliners opening with another rather unknown band in the states, Def Leppard.


I was at that one. Eddie Money was there, as well.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Early Bob Segar anywhere!!! Any Bob Segar now!!!


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Net said:


> My vote would have to go to the 1979 World Series of Rock at Cleve Stadium.
> Aerosmith, AC/DC, Journey, Ted Nugent, Thin Lizzy.


No doubt one of the best ever. I still remember the caravan of cars heading up 71 and meeting people at the rest stop.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I was at that one. Eddie Money was there, as well.


I was there too, Segar, Geils Def Leppard and Eddie Money. I went up by the stage for a while and I think my ears are still ringing.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

CLUTCH at headliners in toledo...best show ever..place was packed wall to wall and about 5 different pits. hell of a time.
i cant comment on any of those shows in the 70s or 80s considering i wasnt even thought about then but i bet they were sweet.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

todd61 said:


> No doubt one of the best ever. I still remember the caravan of cars heading up 71 and meeting people at the rest stop.


My most vivid memory was of the stadium parking lot. It was like our version of Woodstock. All you had to do was take in a deep breath...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

moondog5814 said:


> The Outlaws at The Tomorrow Club in Youngstown in 1976. The "Guitar Army" never sounded better.





Net said:


> My most vivid memory was of the stadium parking lot. It was like our version of Woodstock. All you had to do was take in a deep breath...


Holy cow! Someone besides me actually remembers the Tomorrow Club! I spent a lot, actually way too much, time there! Now I'm trying to remember if that was before or after it was The Youngstown Agora, and I'm pretty sure it was before it was called the State Theater Hall of Music.

As far as the stadium parking lot for World Series of Rock concerts, I have many fond memories of those days when we were thought of as the "ruination of America"!

In fact, this post has stirred up a lot of great memories, but picking one "best" show is really difficult. I have a bunch of different bests, and all for different reasons.

Like The Boss at the Richfield Coliseum on New Year's Eve. I was never that big of a Springsteen fan but, I have to admit, it was one helluva show.

At the other end of the spectrum, Blue Oyster Cult playing on a flatbed semi-trailer in the parking lot of a bar out in the country near here for about 150 people. They played their asses off! I've always admired that sense of professionalism that says, "It doesn't matter how many people showed up, they showed up to see us and we're going to give them a show!" 

Yes, touring behind their first American LP, at Struthers Field House in Youngstown! Incredible show! They were called back for 2 or 3 encores. One of the opening acts was The Velvet Underground with Lou Reed. What a tired ass bunch of losers! They were lucky to get out of there alive! 

Joe Walsh and Barnstorm at the Tomorrow Club (or Agora, or State Theater Hall of Music). The first time I heard "Rocky Mountain Way", and I got to hear it live! 

And for the guy who commented about the sound quality at the old World Series of Rock shows, he obviously wasn't there for the Electric Light Orchestra's "Flying Saucer Tour" appearance. It was like listening to a high end stereo system built for the city of Cleveland and turned up LOUD!! Of course the sound board looked about the size of the side of a panel truck!

And then there was Pink Floyd's "Animals" show at the stadium. And while we're at it, let's not forget Cleveland's own Michael Stanley band there, with "Atom Ant", aka Gary Markasky, dancing on the light girders and flying over the crowd.

Yeah, some great memories!


----------



## therev (Dec 28, 2010)

KISS, halloween night at the agora in columbus, 1975 ish, or eric burden and the new animals about the same time.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Holy cow! Someone besides me actually remembers the Tomorrow Club! I spent a lot, actually way too much, time there! Now I'm trying to remember if that was before or after it was The Youngstown Agora, and I'm pretty sure it was before it was called the State Theater Hall of Music.


I started going to the Tomorrow Club in 79-80 which I believe was after it was the Agora. Remember that old guy in the suit & bow tie always hanging around the Tomorrow Club trying to pick up girls haha. A few of the bands I remember seeing there were Eddie Money, Doctor Hook, Little River Band and of course our local favorite, Left End.

I must've left town before it became the State Theater Hall of Music


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Snakecharmer....WillieR would be proud that a family member of his would be posting to this thread. He would be pounding you on "the Boss" and maybe the 79 concert at the stadium.

I was 15 in 66 and Willie was 3-5 yrs younger.

He was a huge early "Boss" fan. Actually so was I but only knew his music....not the artist.... from the WMMS 5pm friday MurrySaul(SP) show.

Be well Snakecharmer and know that you and Willie could be arguing this very question. 

Tell Dani, James, Barb.....hi. GB

May Willie rest in peace. Best friend I ever had.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm throwing the GODZ into the mix to:Banane35:


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Anybody remember concerts at Legend Valley? It was somewhere northwest of Columbus. They had multi-band shows in the late 70s and early 80s. I think I went to 3 of them. Very wild, private venue, no cops, I saw and did some crazy stuff. I probably saw a dozen bands there but only clearly remember seeing Ted Nugent and Def Leppard.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

My favorite by far was Ted Nuggent, ZZ Top and Kenny Wayne Shephard. I had second row center tickets! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I was right there with you at Legend Valley in the 70's. Loved all of those outdoor festivals. Another great concert was the Rolling Stones and Kansas at Cleveland Stadium. We drove up from WV the night before and camped in the parking lot. It was a wild time back then....luckily I survived to tell about it.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

triton175 said:


> Anybody remember concerts at Legend Valley? It was somewhere northwest of Columbus. They had multi-band shows in the late 70s and early 80s. I think I went to 3 of them. Very wild, private venue, no cops, I saw and did some crazy stuff. I probably saw a dozen bands there but only clearly remember seeing Ted Nugent and Def Leppard.


I went to that concert. Def Leopard was the first act, followed by Black Foot, then the Scorpions, then J Geils, and then Ted Nugent. The place was a mud pit by the end of the day. Definitely a crazy time. Ted got hit in the face with a half full gallon jug of what I assume was beer right in the middle of playing Great White Buffalo. He was pissed !!! Needless to say, the guy that threw it didn't leave in the same condition he got there in. We had rode our bikes down there from Cuyahoga Falls..... it was a wet ride home. Great concert though


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

That's weird. I rode a bike down from the Falls too. It was a very cold wet ride home. I remember Nugent stopped playing to point out the guy that threw the jug at him. I'd forgotten about Blackfoot, loved that band.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Took the wife to see CHICAGO last night. Man do my eyes hurt... 
The over-50s made up the bulk of the crowd, literally and physically. 
I NEVER want to see that much booty shakin ever a gain. Brrrrr.... 

The band was fantastic and put on a solid show lasting over 2 hours.


----------

